# Livery in Devon



## fredthoroughbred (29 June 2013)

Hi there,

I'm moving down at the beginning of August and need to find a nice yard for Fredstar.  We don't require much really, just a friendly, informal yard with access to good hacking on the Dartmoor side of Exeter (no further than 10 miles from Exeter).  I am coming down on the 8th July to have a look at a few yards and any suggestions would be really appreciated.   

Thanks in advance : )


----------



## fredthoroughbred (29 June 2013)

Also, any advice of feed/tack shops, farriers, good vets, back people etc in that area would be really appreciated too : )


----------



## mightymammoth (30 June 2013)

I'm moving to south devon as well but am going more torquay side that you.

I think Jhoward is your woman here as she lives in exeter so would know places I think, PM her she is very helpful.

Are you on facebook there are a couple of good groups on there one being "livery yards devon" also haldon riding stable and hunterswood riding school and livery yard look good.

Also have a look at http://www.liverylist.co.uk/?p=search&postcode=exeter&category=0


----------



## fredthoroughbred (30 June 2013)

Oh thank you : ) I'll maybe give her a PM this afternoon.  I am on Facebook so I will join the group right this second.  Hopefully that will have some answers.  I'll also check out the two yards you have posted now.  Thank you!


----------



## mightymammoth (30 June 2013)

on my searches I cam across these that looked nice

http://www.glebecatteryandequestrian.co.uk/equestrian/ 

http://www.devonriding.co.uk/livery.html

www.upec.co.uk


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (30 June 2013)

"Bosworth" on here lives in the area - BUT I've not seen her around on HHO for a good while. 

Sorry not any help; am East Devon. Hope you find something.


----------



## kezz86 (4 July 2013)

Rora Farm
Liverton
Newon Abbot
Devon
TQ12 6HZ
England

01626 821257

Barbara Macilroy, riding school and liveries I used to keep my horse here many moons ago and LOVED it so much would go back there in a shot! Highly recommend.

Is well worth the 25-30 minute drive from Exeter.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (7 July 2013)

Willhayes, it's only full or part livery, and they prefer them to live out. 

But they are allowed to behave like horses and are cared for as if they were their own. 
There are miles of quiet roads to hack around, and Haldon Forest


----------



## k89 (6 November 2013)

Probably a bit too late for you now! Hope you found somewhere lovely! But Holly Farm, Cheriton Bishop has been taken over by new owners. Lovely little yard, very friendly, horses very well looked after, they do everything from DIY to Full Livery. 

078891 25775
www.hollyfarmstables.co.uk


----------



## fredthoroughbred (7 November 2013)

Hi K89, it looks like a beautiful yard; however, Fred and I are now settled at a lovely yard, Rollestone in Exeter.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## Merrylegs01 (27 November 2013)

fredthoroughbred said:



			Hi K89, it looks like a beautiful yard; however, Fred and I are now settled at a lovely yard, Rollestone in Exeter.  Thanks anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I've been looking for more information on Rollestone, but can't find anything. I'm hoping to move to Exeter but worried about finding somewhere. I don't suppose they do grass livery? My mare should live out really as she has COPD so my options are rather limited. Is it a friendly kind of place? Any info much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## fredthoroughbred (27 November 2013)

Hi Merrylegs, I really feel for you as when I moved to Devon earlier in the summer, I found it really difficult working out where to livery Fred.  It seems that the majority of yards with a descent online presence (which is essential for us outsiders) are a good twenty minute drive from Exeter city centre so getting there twice a day really mounts up.  I stumbled upon Rollestone completely by accident when my friend and I were looking at a neighbouring yard.  It has absolutely no online presence; however, when you find it, you'll find a super friendly, very informal yard with a lovely owner and only a five minute drive from town.  I have absolutely no idea if they offer grass livery though.  I'm pretty sure it would be fine though.  If you need any further help, just ask.  Good luck with your move.


----------



## Merrylegs01 (27 November 2013)

Hi fredthoroughbred, thanks so much for taking the time to reply. I really appreciate it. The yard sounds lovely. I had looked for it in the past (online) and couldn't find anything so I assumed it had closed or something. I feel better knowing that Rollestone could be an option. I'll call and ask about the livery options. Thanks again!


----------



## fredthoroughbred (27 November 2013)

No problem at all.  I'll maybe see you up there sometime : )


----------

